# My Berried Red Rili Shrimp with Green Eggs



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the color of the eggs of this shrimp.

It is so cool and beautiful.






Thanks for watching.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice Wayne, see those green eggs reminds me of Dr. Suess, green eggs and ham.


----------

